# Charlotte NC area get together



## panda

if you are in the area and would like to join in on a day to compare knives, talk shop, possibly cook together, etc. lets set a location date and time along with RSVPs. knyfeknerd
has volunteered to host future event.

myself: i'm a young chef (6yrs exp), just started using nice knives 4 months ago and now my collection is getting out of hand! used to yo handle knives only, but recently bought a wa petty, should get it on friday.


----------



## pumbaa

I am down, if I am off or have free time I am always down to do something.


----------



## DWSmith

Put me down. I am always up for getting to meet some who I only know by their KKF names.


----------



## chinacats

Love to meet you guys! I'm a short drive away.


----------



## pumbaa

China where are you located?


----------



## chinacats

Greensboring


----------



## pumbaa

got ya, i lived in the boro for about 6 months that was good enough for me


----------



## pumbaa

for 129 bucks id rather buy a sundown e or american bass xd or tnt


----------



## NO ChoP!

No promises, but I'm down for anything, as long as it coincides with family and work calendars....


----------



## pumbaa

Holy crap I posted on here with a car audio forum response hahahaha


----------



## knyfeknerd

OK guys can you do Sunday March 10th? 
I'll host it. PM me for my addy. More details to come.
Please post in the thread to RSVP.


----------



## Reede

I'd be interested as well. I'm in Laurens, SC, about 2 hrs from Charlotte.


----------



## DWSmith

I have it on the calendar. That is the Sunday when Daylight Savings Time starts again.


----------



## rahimlee54

I'd be interested to come as well.


----------



## chinacats

I would love to attend!

Cheers!


----------



## pumbaa

i am down for sure


----------



## Mike L.

I can make it, I think. I promise not to embarrass knerd with my sometimes korny humor, or hair-raising tales of his youth.


----------



## knyfeknerd

Ok, thanks guys. Let's say 12 to 7pm. I would go a little longer but I've got small kids and it's a school nite.
I'll do some food. I have a large-ish gas grill we can use. You guys are welcome and encouraged to bring food too. My kitchen isn't too fancy, but it works. I'm sure my Pops will bring some form of bread.
Maybe pumbaa could do a dessert???
BYOB
Please bring all things sharp and stoney. I'll try to get a couple extra tables for us to set our junk up on. 
FYI, I have cats, dogs and small childrens-If you are allergic, consider yourself warned!
Let me know what food you're bringing by posting in the thread so we don't end up with 500lbs of Mac & Cheese.
I'll PM you guys my addy later.


----------



## knyfeknerd

I forgot to add the one and only rule......
....NO NEW YORK YANKEES attire allowed. 
If you show up wearing anything Yankees related, you will be denied admittance. I will however be renting out Red Sox attire for a nominal fee.


----------



## rahimlee54

Atlanta Braves all the way.

I can smoke a pork butt if you guys want.


----------



## The hekler

3 hour drive for me but I would be interested in coming though I really can't make plans in advance.


----------



## Mike L.

Bread, glorious bread!


----------



## pumbaa

I could bring bread or dessert, i also was a line cook and have a culinary degree i can cook too lol


----------



## panda

I'll be there sporting a red sox hat.


----------



## pumbaa

can i rock my miami hurricanes gear?


----------



## panda

i have a canes sean taylor jersey!


----------



## pumbaa

word dude was a beast until that whole thing went down, i was born and raised in miami


----------



## panda

safety that hits harder than linebackers, i was a fan ever since that first description and he went to my nfl team (redskins) so naturally he became my favorite player since his rookie season.


----------



## panda

btw, would any of you guys attending the meet be interested in a mac ultimate 10" gyuto? i only used it for a week, but it's too big for me so i never take it out of knife roll. i'm open to possible trades as well.


----------



## knyfeknerd

panda said:


> btw, would any of you guys attending the meet be interested in a mac ultimate 10" gyuto? i only used it for a week, but it's too big for me so i never take it out of knife roll. i'm open to possible trades as well.



Bring it with you, you never know what could happen


----------



## pumbaa

hey chris text me whenever you can, dont want to disturb you with the kids and everything, but i have a question.


----------



## knyfeknerd

A little bump.
I've reached out to a lot of guys that I know are in the area. Some have other commitments, just aren't interested or won't reply to my PM's. I'm going to message everyone this weekend with my addy. I know so far Rahimlee is doing Butt, pumbaa with dessert and my pops with bread. I have a large stockpile of venison I'm going to try and use up as well. 
Would love to get some more people in!
Thanks and will be in touch this weekend.
Chris


----------



## panda

thank god ciaa is finished, worst weekend ever...


----------



## pumbaa

who are you telling the nc music factory was like 1 big block party.


----------



## panda

were majority of the people there also wearing sunglasses at night?


----------



## pumbaa

well someone got shot last night at the last ciaa party at the nc music factory lol


----------



## panda

self inflicted i bet!


----------



## pumbaa

yeah no dude shot him in the stomach


----------



## panda

unfortunately, i'm tied up with work all week onto late next week so can't make it. would like for there to be a second meet and for sure would try to attend that!


----------



## knyfeknerd

panda said:


> unfortunately, i'm tied up with work all week onto late next week so can't make it. would like for there to be a second meet and for sure would try to attend that!


Dude, seriously?


----------



## tgraypots

please take pictures!


----------



## panda

yea, down two cooks and gotta train a new hire.


----------



## pumbaa

well aint that about a *****!


----------



## panda

sure is, just now getting home after a busy shift then prepping til ass crack of dawn.


----------



## chinacats

pumbaa said:


> well aint that about a *****!



+1, that sucks!


----------



## pumbaa

i just got home, dessert menu change plus normal pastry/pasta/bread prep was a long one


----------



## knyfeknerd

Allright dudes, looking forward to seeing/meeting everyone. If anyone else is interested in attending please PM me for directions.
Thanks, Chris


----------



## pumbaa

chris shoot me your address again i got a new phone and it isnt saved


----------



## NO ChoP!

Didn't mean to leave you'all (that's my new NC slang) hanging. Just took on a new roll at the CC...been working long days/ 6 day weeks. Was hoping to get this Sunday off but, yah for me, I'm scheduled to babysit! Hopefully, I'll get settled into my new role, and will be able to attend any future events.
Chris, thanks for the kind invitation; you've become a huge asset to our little community here...
Chris


----------



## chinacats

NO ChoP! said:


> Didn't mean to leave you'all (that's my new NC slang) hanging. Just took on a new roll at the CC...been working long days/ 6 day weeks. Was hoping to get this Sunday off but, yah for me, I'm scheduled to babysit! Hopefully, I'll get settled into my new role, and will be able to attend any future events.
> Chris, thanks for the kind invitation; you've become a huge asset to our little community here...
> Chris



Chris, since you are now a North Carolinian I'll let you in on some of our special spellings--that's ya'll. Sorry you won't be able to make it.

Cheers!


----------



## knyfeknerd

They're droppin' like flies.
It'll be a skeleton crew of a party, but 'tis still a party.
I'm thinking about inviting some random homeless people just to make it interesting.
You win a free knife if you can pick out the vagrants.
See youse 2morrow.


----------



## Von blewitt

C'mon guys, I'd kill for an opportunity to catch up with some fellow knife nuts! But I'm stuck in the middle of nowhere! Hope those who attend have a great time. Kudos Chris for opening up your home.


----------



## pumbaa

Im still coming! Just haven't had time to make a dessert, since work has been crazy. I might pick up some stuff at the store on the way to your house chris and make it there if thats cool. I really have no idea what though.


----------



## DWSmith

I really hate I can't make it today. I am swamped with work in the shop now and I will need to work this afternoon in an effort to catch up a little. I hope eveyone has a terrific time. Post photos!


----------



## pumbaa

so its going to be me and chris?


----------



## knyfeknerd

pumbaa said:


> so its going to be me and chris?



no, there's a few more coming. 
Feel free to stop at the transit station and pick up some freaks on your way over.


----------



## chinacats

Rolling late, but headed out shortly...spring forward is a crusher.


----------



## pumbaa

knyfeknerd said:


> no, there's a few more coming.
> Feel free to stop at the transit station and pick up some freaks on your way over.



ill swing by work and snag a couple of the chics picking up their cars lol


----------



## Reede

Chris, Thanks for hosting a great day. Great to meet other kitchen knife nuts, eat good food, good discussion, and see some really cool knives that you hadn't gotten to get your mitts on before. It was a great afternoon. 

Reed


----------



## chinacats

Reede said:


> Chris, Thanks for hosting a great day. Great to meet other kitchen knife nuts, eat good food, good discussion, and see some really cool knives that you hadn't gotten to get your mitts on before. It was a great afternoon.
> 
> Reed



A big lus1: to that. Food and company were both awesome, pleasure to actually meet a few of the folks on the forum. Thanks so much for making it happen!

Cheers


----------



## kalaeb

Pics, or it didn't happen.


----------



## pumbaa

He took pics wonder if he got pics of the knife layout those raders were amazing reed and thanks again Chris for hosting.


----------



## Mike L.

Reede gots the Rader vibe going on. Pumbaa gots the bread and chocolate pr0n on his phone. Chinacats gots some stones (yeah, I said it) and some deadly peppers. Knyfeknerd gots the mini-shop, the nice wife and the kids. Nobody is going to tell about the dancing girls, the goat or the firetruck, right?


----------



## pumbaa

Ohh and chinacats I need that salsa recipe stat


----------



## Reede

Nope, not going to tell, Mike L. Nothing happened, nothing at all. Can we mention the helicopters?


----------



## pumbaa

if not the helicopters what about the ladies of the night?


----------



## knyfeknerd

Didn't take but a few pics. Had a great time, it was nice to hang with everyone. Hope to see you guys again real soon.




[/IMG]



[/IMG]



[/IMG]



[/IMG]



Some of us want to caravan up to see David Boardsmith sometime soon!


----------



## panda

Wish I could have made it, been getting murdered at work all week, tonight especially. lets plan another soon.


----------

